# Attention Richmonders



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2007)

The band THEM! is heading your way Thursday, June 28th and staying until Saturday morning. They would be grateful for a place to stay.

If you or someone you know in Richmond has something for THEM!, let me know, or if you have a MySpace let the band know. http://www.myspace.com/themantsfromspace


----------

